

Microsoft Is Already Coming Out With A Whole New Version Of Windows - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-works-on-windows-blue-2013-2

======
SlipperySlope
But it appears that stubborn Mr. Ballmer is keeping the Windows 8 start
screen.

